# Lemon Kilji ( or whatever is name is)



## seth8530 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, i got inspired from the bread yeast thread. So im gona follow Troy's advice and im gona use wine yeast ( sorta). I plan on starting with a 12 percent alcohol potential. or a 1.090 for yall specific gravity lovers ( ill never understand that) and ill let it get down to about 1.02 before i add a cup and a half more sugar water. Ill then take new readings and keep track of the alcohol. i plan on making rocket fuel out of this so we will see how it turns out.

Ive got the Lemony invert syrup going on in the microwave as we speak ( : 

Im gona use the slurry from some skeeter to ferment this.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok. 
Ive got about a quart sized wash right now. 

It is at 1.100 or 13 percent potential.

fed it a B complex vitamen

Date is 7/7/2010

(This is gona be my diary post for this wine.)

NVM 7/8/10 I have 5 gallons of 1.070 or 9.5% potential. Hope i didnt burn the yeast with too hot of a must.. ) ;
7/9/10 the gravity reading seems to of raised itself from 1.070 to 1.080.... Is this just a side effect of the co2 throwing my reading off?


----------



## MonB4V (Jul 8, 2010)

I've never heard of Lemon Kilji, what is it & what recipe are you using?


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 8, 2010)

sorry its kilju. But a recipie truely isnt needed for this one lol. Its sugar wine. Im going to modify the experiment and im going to use the half gallon i planned on using as the whole deal as a starter. Also Im gona be using lavlin 
k1-V1116 its raterd for 18 percent alcohol. It is lavin's ferment anything yeast lol. 

Im going to the store in a bit and im gona pick up enough sugar to raise 4 gallons of must up to 1.100. Just like the starter was and im going to step fead it everytime the sugar drops to 1.020. 

Once this is done producing alcohol (hopefully <18% alcohol) ill add about 3 bottles of lemon juice to it if its too nasty to drink... Sound kinda like something we know??


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 8, 2010)

ok ive 5 gallons at 1.070 start. I pitched the yeast and i hope that i didnt burn the yeast....


----------



## MonB4V (Jul 9, 2010)

So what makes this different from skeeter pee?


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ya kno, im not quite sure lol. Traditionally Kilju is just sugar wash and sometimes lemon was added to make it more palitable.. But thats pretty much what skeeter pee is lol I just kinda realized that yesterday.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh Gosh. Why did you need to bring me into this!

Kilkju is sugare flavored water with a touch of lemon juice! And iti a Finnish recipe.

Skeeter Pee is what mosquiutos do after drinking beer!

Skeeter pee is Lemon wine! Seths kilju will most likely burn his beard off. True Skeeter Pee will make you burn someone elses beard off!!! LOL


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 9, 2010)

^^^^ROF^^^^ seth i want a pic when u burn the beard off!!! ahahhahahahahha!


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 9, 2010)

Seth, go around to all the rummage sales this weekend, buy a bunch of that rot gut Avon cologne, add some sugar and fermnent it. 

We could even havea contest in here to name it.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 9, 2010)

oof, avon colgne isnt fit for my experimentation! I must draw the line somewhere lol


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok i took a reading a day after i pitched the yeast and its readig 1.080 so maybe the sugar mixed in better? but it raised up by .010 so i dunno.... Im gona go ahead and add enough invery syrup to raise it up to 16 percent or 1.120 for ya sg people... after that ill begin my step feeding.


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok the wines, are all between 15 and 17 percent potential. Thats about what i was shooting for. im hoping that once the sg reaches about 1.02 that i can step feed them into the great abiss!


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok, all of mine started out uber slow but after a while one of the carboys started rip rolling so i split the contents of most of that one between the other carboys and it seems to of helped the others pick up some steam...


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 23, 2010)

All of these seem to be crawling EXTREMLY slow even tho their is bubbiling going on... I made another starter out of some milk wine lee'.. orange juice, vegitable juice mix concentrate, and some plum juice.. yah i know odd mix... and allowed it to get happy.. ( happend very very quickly btw) and then filled up the head space on 5 out of 6 of the kilju carboys... they appear to be happy now with a nice layer of bubbilage... but we will see... Ive just had rotten luck with this stuff i swear...


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 24, 2010)

From what I heard it is even worse when you drink it. LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 24, 2010)

oh my lol. who have you been talking to.. uhoh


----------



## seth8530 (Jul 30, 2010)

All of the wines are now fermenting at a vigorous pace.. The milk lee's did the trick....


----------

